# Vodafone 3g unlimited speed after fup(64kbps)



## Shibaprasad (Mar 19, 2015)

Please let me know  the download speed of vodafone 3g after fup


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)

Shibaprasad said:


> Please let me know  the download speed of vodafone 3g after fup





> With newly launched 3g packs, Vodafone postpaid user can download and upload with 3G speed upto the data given with that plan (specified bellow). Post usage limit, browsing and downloading speed will be limited to only 64kbps or 8kBps.


Vodafone 3g unlimited data packs with FUP in speed


----------

